# Selectable Browser source audio output



## CJ5 (Jan 10, 2018)

A way to change browser source audio output would be nice so it doesn't mix with desktop audio or better yet a way to change any and all source(s) audio output would help


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 10, 2018)

This is not possible due to CEF (what we use for browser source) not supporting audio routing.

Duplicate request of: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...the-default-set-by-windows.76274/#post-323191


----------



## anoldshoe (Jul 7, 2019)

CJ5 said:


> A way to change browser source audio output would be nice so it doesn't mix with desktop audio or better yet a way to change any and all source(s) audio output would help


I know this is an old question, and i dont know if im allowed to state 3rd party programs; but i found that 'voicemeeter banana' and 'audio router' can help you redirect all the other sources of sounds into a virtual source, leaving your obs sources in another. Hope that helps anyone else searching for solutions.


----------



## Jahchap (Dec 7, 2019)

From OBS 24.0, you can now control individual browser audio in the mixer as well as apply routing. Just be sure to select "Control audio via OBS" in the browser source's properties.


----------



## jp.d.cruz (Mar 24, 2020)

Jahchap said:


> From OBS 24.0, you can now control individual browser audio in the mixer as well as apply routing. Just be sure to select "Control audio via OBS" in the browser source's properties.


How to apply routing? I ticked the "control audio via Obs" but what happens is that sound is gone.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 24, 2020)

You will need to go into your audio mixer settings and make you have some sort of monitoring enabled.


----------



## hotlou (Jun 11, 2020)

Is the browser audio monitoring not available in the mixer in OBS 23?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 11, 2020)

OBS v23 is very old, you should update.


----------

